# Need advise , please



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Loose stool is different than diarrhea. Diarrhea requires a vet visit for sure. The kibble may be the culprit - maybe test drive other food options or raw  However, maybe a stool sample is needed if he hasn't had one recently.

From my research and CM said that it is super easy to switch puppies to raw.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I honestly don't consider Standard Poodles "large breed" dogs...why don't you try the Blue Buff for regular sized dogs..a bit less protein and fat. I would bet that it does the trick!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a _lot _of...pooping and therefore a lot of waste. If that much is coming out, he probably isn't getting much nutrition from the actual food. 

I agree with the others--try him on a different food, or even consider raw / home cooked feeding. (If you change foods, transition to the new one gradually to avoid any stomach upset.) 

You might also consider adding probiotics/digestive enzymes to his meals. Everyone in my house takes them and I'm a firm believer in them. 

Let us know how he progresses!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feed BB (lamb) and have for years with no problems. But all dogs are differant and you may need to try something else. My standard was eating Chicken Soup for your dog when I got her, so I now do a mix of the two foods for all 3 dogs,with no problems.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

My pup is the same age and we have been through a number of different foods with her trying to find something she likes and doesn't give her gas or loose poops. We had the same trouble with BB. She is now on Taste of the Wild and is doing great! We switch between the lamb and the fish versions - the other types have a bit too much protein for her to handle. It is so nice to finally have one morning poop and one night poop without fail. Like others said, all dogs are different - so it may take some time to figure out what's best for your boy. Good luck!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

My 8 month old Spoo reacted the same way to BB. We switched to Canine Caviar and she has been doing very well (knock on wood). It's totally normal to try a few different foods before you find the one that works the best for you.


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, may be it is too reach , I will give it a try


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, could you please advise what type of probiotic you use for a puppy that age?


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking that dog that potentially grows up to 60- 70 lb is a large breed... May be I am wrong. How you determine what is considered the large breed?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Irene said:


> Thanks, could you please advise what type of probiotic you use for a puppy that age?


From what I understand you can use any human probiotic (make sure it doesn't contain added sugar or sugar substitute), but I just use a tablespoon of plain yogurt (Greek yogurt since that's what I eat).


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Irene said:


> Thanks, could you please advise what type of probiotic you use for a puppy that age?


I use this one: Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats

I also add organic plain kefir to their food in the evenings.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

roulette said:


> Hi, I honestly don't consider Standard Poodles "large breed" dogs...why don't you try the Blue Buff for regular sized dogs..a bit less protein and fat. I would bet that it does the trick!





Irene said:


> I was thinking that dog that potentially grows up to 60- 70 lb is a large breed... May be I am wrong. How you determine what is considered the large breed?


Standard Poodles ARE large breed dogs! They're not a _giant _breed, of course (think Great Dane, Irish Wolfhound, etc.), but they *are *large breed.

We fed large breed puppy food to both our standard poodles and if I ever got another one, I'd do it again!

I had a mobile vet come to my house today to see my oldster, Hannah-banana. She's a mix of a mix of a mix and weighs about 54 pounds. In our discussions regarding her quality and longevity of life, the vet commented several times that Hannah is a "large breed" dog and she's not as big as Lucy. She weighs a little more, but is quite a bit shorter.

Barb


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

From your experience, what is the right age for a Spoo to be switched from puppy to a grown up food?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

We had the same problem with BB with my almost 2 year old dog, Lucy. She was fine for awhile, and then the same thing started happening to her. Morning poop was fine, but as the day went on, they were loose and gross. It was almost like her system recovered overnight, and then the process started over again once she had breakfast. We switched foods and she immediately got better. I even read tons of reviews of consumers of BB have the same problem. You would be amazed how many dogs cannot handle it. GL finding a new food!


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks so much, sounds like my situation exactly. Can you please tell me what food did you end up with?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Irene said:


> Thanks so much, sounds like my situation exactly. Can you please tell me what food did you end up with?


I switched to Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. It's a great food for Lucy, as she is doing awesome on it. Now my SPOO, Zoe is super gassy, so I don't know what to do with her. She has completely normal stools, just gassy. So, I am still on the search for that perfect food! Obviously, raw is the best way to go, but is not practical for everyone.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My standard and 2 elderly shih tuz's eat a mixture of Chicken Soup for your dog and Blue Buffalo, all three are doing great. My shih tuz's have been on BB for years. When I got Carley she had eaten CS for years, so I just mixed them. I knew trying to make sure they did not get in each others food would be a hassel, plus it seems both enjoyed the mix.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr. Andrew Weil recommended Acana and my 4 spoos all are doing well on it... fish based, grain free.....


----------

